# Huge vibes needed



## ihatework (13 November 2017)

This little lady has had more bad luck than she deserves
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?750742-Dog-attack-(/page2

She has been a little bit up and down for a couple of weeks, nothing major just a bit quiet and not eating so well. She had seen the vet and had a check up and given anti sickness drugs. She was looking a bit pained and tucked up on Thursday so I booked her an appointment for bloods on Saturday. Friday night she went downhill a bit and Saturday morning I found her very lethargic, unwilling to move and surrounded by vomit. Took her in and she was immediately admitted.

It turns out she has gone into acute renal failure and so far she isn't responding to therapy. One last ditch attempt with high dose steroids but I've authorised euthanasia if she worsens or shows no improvement in 24h.

Poor little mite, she is only 7 and such a lovely character. Absolutely gutted.


----------



## Tiddlypom (13 November 2017)

Oh goodness, that is awful news.

I hope that the steroids can kickstart her recovery. She's in the best place to help her.


----------



## Pattie (13 November 2017)

Sorry to hear this, sending good vibes for you and the dog. Hope it has a good outcome.


----------



## WandaMare (13 November 2017)

Sending vibes and wishing her all the best x


----------



## TGM (13 November 2017)

So sorry to hear this, fingers tightly crossed for you.


----------



## View (13 November 2017)

So sorry to hear this.  Vibes coming your way.


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 November 2017)

I'm so sorry to read this.  Sending loads of vibes x


----------



## Moobli (13 November 2017)

What terrible news   I do hope the steroids give her a chance.  I am so sorry.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (13 November 2017)

I'm really sorry to hear that. I hope she responds super quickly. Poor little girl.


----------



## MrsMozart (13 November 2017)

Hope she's okay. All are crossed.


----------



## CorvusCorax (13 November 2017)

Oh bless you both. Hoping for a positive outcome


----------



## Amymay (13 November 2017)

Healing vibes. And thinking of you both xx


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 November 2017)

sending vibes for your wee lass 

Come on steroids do your thing and work on one of gods creatures. Praying for good news


----------



## ponyparty (13 November 2017)

Noooooooo  oh poor girl, sending all the vibes! hope for the best possible outcome for her, what a blow. gutted for you!


----------



## ihatework (13 November 2017)

She's gone. RIP little one


----------



## MrsMozart (14 November 2017)

Oh no. I am so very sorry. Rest in peace little one xxx


----------



## gunnergundog (14 November 2017)

Poor little mite.   
Take care of yourself.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 November 2017)

so sorry IHW   rip little one


----------



## Chiffy (14 November 2017)

So sorry IHW, what a terrible shock and sadness for you. Sending love xx


----------



## Amymay (14 November 2017)

Oh love, I'm so sorry ((((xxxxxxx))))


----------



## TGM (14 November 2017)

So sorry to hear this very sad news


----------



## ihatework (14 November 2017)

Thanks all.
She will be so missed, was a cracking little dog

https://i.imgur.com/v7GwSkc.jpg


----------



## MurphysMinder (14 November 2017)

I'm so sorry.   Run free  little girl x


----------



## ponyparty (14 November 2017)

So so sorry. How absolutely devastating, my heart goes out to you xx


----------



## Clodagh (14 November 2017)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## View (14 November 2017)

Ah, so sorry to hear this.  Be kind to yourself.


----------



## Pattie (14 November 2017)

Run free little dog. So sorry for your loss. x


----------



## Smitty (14 November 2017)

I am so sorry to read this, you must be beyond gutted.   That is a lovely picture to remember her by.


----------



## QuobAsti (14 November 2017)

I'm so sorry, thoughts are with you x


----------



## TheOldTrout (14 November 2017)

So sorry to hear this. We lost a jrt to kidney failure, it's horrible. Current dog sends you an electronic lick.


----------



## Leo Walker (14 November 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Its heartbreaking to lose a dog 

I've fixed the photo link for you, so everyone can see.


----------



## MrsMozart (14 November 2017)

Just gorgeous. Hugs xx


----------



## WandaMare (14 November 2017)

So sorry for your loss x


----------



## Cinnamontoast (15 November 2017)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Moobli (15 November 2017)

Awful news.  I am so sorry


----------



## milliepops (15 November 2017)

so sorry to read this IHW, I followed your other thread rooting for her, though as I don't have dogs I didn't have anything useful to comment. She looked like a lovely character


----------



## Alec Swan (15 November 2017)

ihatework said:



			She's gone. RIP little one
		
Click to expand...

All so often the hardest thing to do is what's the 'Right' thing to do,  and that's what you've done.

It touches all of us,  including those who may come over as being perhaps rather hard-bitten.  In time,  if not now,  you'll hopefully take pride in making the choice which was for the benefit of your wee woofer.  I applaud you.

Alec.


----------



## EventingMum (15 November 2017)

So dreadfully sorry, I hope happy memories bring you comfort x


----------



## JennBags (18 November 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss IHW,  she was a beautiful girl.


----------

